# Alpine 6 CD changer



## redthommo (Jun 24, 2019)

Hello all,
Just joined so please excuse me if there is an open thread on this subject - I did look ;-)

I have bought a TT Mk1 - for the second time - I bought one of the first to arrive in the UK at Hadwins in the lakes and after suffering (another) mid life crisis I bought another one. The MK 2 and the latest are lovely but I am a bit of a keen MK 1 driver.

I have an Alpine 6 CD changer and the 8 pin extension cable which would go the length of the car with an 8 pin connector. Spoke to my local Audio specialist and he says its not possible to connect the old Alpine unit even though I have the cable. I thought it would be a pretty easy task to convert whatever connection to the rear of the head unit (which is a bog standard head unit with the single CD player) to the 8 pin as I have seen the schematics online and there is a space for it. I have asked him a couple of times if he was sure it couldnt be done and as precious as specialists are he confirmed it cant be done. There must be a reader on here who has done it before?? Its not the cost of buying a new one I just want to keep the head unit and reconnect my Alpine changer back again.
Any help would be massively appreciated.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  put a post in the mk1 section but I don't think it is possible


----------

